# Help with Steerer Tube Length



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just got a new mtb frame which has a 130mm head tube, I thinking about getting a 40mm height stem. The thing is I would like to buy an used fork which has a 200mm steerer tube length. That gives me just 30mm for headset and the rest. Do you guys think I will have enough clearance?
I am just getting on to world of building my own ride.
Many Thanks!.

Santiago


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Depends on the stack height of your headset. Have you bought one already? Something you'll need to know first is what type of headset your frame requires. Many mountain frames use the standard threadless with external cups (these have the tallest stack heights, and may be too tall for you). Some frames use internal or "zero-stack" headsets, and some use integrated headsets. These two types have much lower stack heights (less than 10mm). So, figure out which one you need, then you might have your answer about the steerer tube length.


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

lightjunction said:


> Depends on the stack height of your headset. Have you bought one already? Something you'll need to know first is what type of headset your frame requires. Many mountain frames use the standard threadless with external cups (these have the tallest stack heights, and may be too tall for you). Some frames use internal or "zero-stack" headsets, and some use integrated headsets. These two types have much lower stack heights (less than 10mm). So, figure out which one you need, then you might have your answer about the steerer tube length.


Thanks for the help!, this is Integrated 1 1/8" Headset,
it looks like this:




























any hint?

Thanks!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

You have an integrated low stack headset in your acme carbon bike. The best and only reliable way to figure minimum steer tube length is to put a fork and headset in the bike and see what you can actually get away with when it's all snugged up. So go down to the shop and find some dirty old fork and see what your working with. Ideally the steer tube will come all the way through the stem and you will put a 5mm spacer on top. But this isn't 100% mandatory. At minimum it needs to come to the center of the top bolt of the stem.


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

customfab said:


> You have an integrated low stack headset in your acme carbon bike. The best and only reliable way to figure minimum steer tube length is to put a fork and headset in the bike and see what you can actually get away with when it's all snugged up. So go down to the shop and find some dirty old fork and see what your working with. Ideally the steer tube will come all the way through the stem and you will put a 5mm spacer on top. But this isn't 100% mandatory. At minimum it needs to come to the center of the top bolt of the stem.


Thanks for help! The issue it is that my frame its not done yet, the frame pictured it is only a reference picture. Takes a while after you order one of those.

This is the fork I would like to get:



















I definitively understand that the only way to really know if this is going to work its to snugged all together. As I read in your foot note, you can not build or project bikes over the internet.

I just have 3 cm for headset, I am not really sure if this is a sure shot.


----------



## SFBMRC (Oct 29, 2006)

Stack heights on integrated headsets, IS, are typically between 10 to 15mm. If you have a 130mm head tube, 40mm stem and 15mm of headset stack height you'll be left with about 18mm to play with. Take in to consideration that your stem is typically 3mm above the top of your steer tube if you don't run a spacer on top of your stem and you really have about 21mm to play with.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

santiagoabelleira said:


> Thanks for help! The issue it is that my frame its not done yet, the frame pictured it is only a reference picture. Takes a while after you order one of those.
> 
> This is the fork I would like to get:
> 
> ...


If that fork gives you 3cm of room for your low stack headset your fine on a basic level. But then we get into bike fit related questions and how much stack do you need to get the bike to fit properly. You can make that fork safe on your frame but can you achieve your fit with it?


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

customfab said:


> If that fork gives you 3cm of room for your low stack headset your fine on a basic level. But then we get into bike fit related questions and how much stack do you need to get the bike to fit properly. You can make that fork safe on your frame but can you achieve your fit with it?


what do you mean with achieve your fit with it ?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

santiagoabelleira said:


> what do you mean with achieve your fit with it ?


If you don't know what that means, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

customfab said:


> If you don't know what that means, you don't need to worry about it.


I think you are talking about fine tuning regarding my body size, I am 180cm tall and the 19" frame geo :


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

santiagoabelleira said:


> I think you are talking about fine tuning regarding my body size, I am 180cm tall and the 19" frame geo :


I'm so glad you are 180cm tall. But I can't nor can anyone else begin to fit you over the internet.

I honestly think it's time for you to walk into your local shop and get their expertise. You need them more than you may realize.


----------

